
US citizens will need to register to visit parts of Europe starting in 2021 - baazaar
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/us-citizens-need-visas-to-visit-europe-in-2021/index.html
======
SyneRyder
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19346012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19346012)
which has more comments.

(Worth mentioning 57 countries are affected, including all countries that had
Visa Waivers with the EU - the US is not being singled out.)

------
MSWizard
Quid pro quo I guess?

